# Polished Bliss®: S3 Correction Detail...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The owner of this Sprint Blue S3 came to us as he was unhappy with the condition of his paintwork, the car itself was fairly clean but there were alot of deep random scratches that were visible under certain lights so a 3 day Correction Detail was in order to get it back to how it should be 
































































As always, we begin with the wash stages which were carried out by Alan:

Wheels and arches thoroughly pre rinsed...










...then Wolf's Deironizer applied:










After approx 5/6 minutes:



















The wheels were then agitated with Raceglaze brushes and Eimann Fabric Wheel Woolies:



















After a rinse, Autosmart Tardis was applied to remove the tar spots mainly on the inner rims:



















Wheel Woolies coming in handy for nipping off the tar spots (soak the head of the woolie with Tardis to make removal even easier):










After another rinse the wheels were left squeaky clean:










Meguiars APC (4:1) was used to clean the tyres and arches:



















When it came to the engine bay APC was also used and then agitated with a Raceglaze brush:














































The car was then foamed @ 60 degrees and rinsed off with high pressure several minutes later:










All the exterior rubbers, trim, badges and door shuts were then cleaned with APC (no much wonder we go through so much of the stuff every week!) and rinsed off:



















Meguiars Shampoo Plus, a lambswool mitt and the two buckets were products of choice for washing the car:










Followed by a thorough rinse off:










Half the A90 seemed to be stuck to the car so out with the Tardis again:



















After a final rinse the car was moved inside for claying and then dried off.

After taking detailed paint readings which showed everything was nice and original I set about finding a polish and pad combination that would work. Eventually I settled on Wolf's WP-5N with a Lake Country H-T tangerine pad with the Makita @1700rpm's with the odd area here and there needing the extra cut of WP-6H.

Some before and afters:



















*After*:










*Top of rear bumper before*:










*After*:










*Sideskirt before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










The carbon fibre engine cover was pretty dull due to a load of buffer trails and scratches so I gave it a quick once over with the DAS-6 Pro and some WP-5N to greatly improve it:

*Before*:










*After*










The finish left from the WP-5N was 99% LSP ready so just some light refinement was needed with WP-1N and a Crimson Lake Country HT Pad @ 1200/1500rpm's to produce that little extra we all want 

Once that was done. I gave the car a thorough rinse outside to remove any polishing dust and then dried it off with the Black Baron:










After an IPA wipe down, the LSP of choice was Wolf's Body Wrap - every time I use this stuff I'm impressed, it's like adding an extra layer of clear coat at times!:










This was applied to the whole car and left while everything else was finished off such as applying Swissvax Seal Feed to the window rubbers:










Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn and tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu:










Glass treated with Nanolex and the exterior trim protected with Wolf's Nano Trim Coat:










Once the Body Wrap was buffed off we were left with this (tyres still to be buffed off in some of the pics) with the afternoon sun really bringing the best out of that stunning Sprint Blue paint:






























































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read/have a browse as always 

Clark


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Sprint Blue really does make these cars stand out. Great job fella's, nice write up too :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning finish guys!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant work Guys - Love the new S3, lots of toys and things on it. Great pictures


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Car looks simply stunning! I didn't realise how much cut the tangerine pad had on paint like that!

Love the finished article.

Does seal feed offer any durability guys? I have more rubber than trim around my door and quarter glass.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very,very nice..


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very tidy as said sprite blue is very tasty makes these machines look very mean :devil:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. Lovely colour of S3


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> Car looks simply stunning! I didn't realise how much cut the tangerine pad had on paint like that!
> 
> Love the finished article.
> 
> Does seal feed offer any durability guys? I have more rubber than trim around my door and quarter glass.


The combination of the pad and being able to work the Wolf's polishes for a long time suited this car perfectly  Seal feed is pretty durable, on a fairly weathered surface I'd imagine you'd probably have to top it up every 2-3 weeks if on a daily driver and just make sure you buff it off thoroughly so it doesn't streak when wet 

If your rubbers are in good condition already then the Nano Trim Coat will work well, as does Werkstat Acrylic Jett (which I used for several years on the WR1 untill I swapped to the Wolf's)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent Clark thanks for that.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> Excellent Clark thanks for that.


No worries, who said Old firm fans can't get on eh?? :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice i love that colour.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> No worries, who said Old firm fans can't get on eh?? :lol:


I know! Good luck for the new season.... Not! :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The usual high standard from PB - well done, looks great :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> The owner of this Sprint Blue S3 came to us as he was unhappy with the condition of his paintwork, the car itself was fairly clean but there were alot of deep random scratches that were visible under certain lights so a 3 day Correction Detail was in order to get it back to how it should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that matt pool type thing it is on called?


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

Mmmmmm lovely colour / car , very nice


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

looks fantastic, love this car and colour


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job matey.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> Whats that matt pool type thing it is on called?


http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/PVC-Wash-Pads-490.html

An expensive piece of plastic bascially


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, love the finish!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice. I like this pic, looks like you could dip your hand in :thumb:


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't know what it is about blue cars but they make a good car great, just wish mine was blue:lol::lol::lol: and those BBS's are awesome, in my opinion one of the best alloys available.


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely looking car, especially on the BBS- Superb job as always guys


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work as always


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Stunning in every way.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done, cracking work as usual!


----------



## Safi (Aug 11, 2008)

Great Job! 
How much Body Wrap do you use for this car like this?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job (as always) guys! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Safi said:


> Great Job!
> How much Body Wrap do you use for this car like this?


10ml at most although it was probably slightly less - a little goes a long way with the Body Wrap


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning finish on an epic car


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning now


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great results love the colour and the flake pop


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job and gorgeous car too. really do love those


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

stunning work chaps


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as ever guys!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Brilliant job, love the colour


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, love this nano body wrap too its awesome stuff! those BBS ch's suite the S3 down to the ground, although im a little excited about the all new RS3 soon to hit the roads!!!


----------



## RSMarco (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice..!

I'm very interested in the body wrap and after speaking to you guy's the other week, I'm hoping that you do a write up on the Yeti you recently did?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RSMarco said:


> Very nice..!
> 
> I'm very interested in the body wrap and after speaking to you guy's the other week, I'm hoping that you do a write up on the Yeti you recently did?


No write up on the Yeti unfortunately as we didn't take that many pictures.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning work, amazing looking finish :argie:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely car, amazing work and great pictures  Thumbs up!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Just wow!!


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice job and the car :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RSMarco said:


> Very nice..!
> 
> I'm very interested in the body wrap and after speaking to you guy's the other week, I'm hoping that you do a write up on the Yeti you recently did?


I've just been online to check our diary and realised we've another Yeti booked in so I'll get pictures of that one for you


----------



## RSMarco (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks mate. The pic's I have seen of the grey one you did were fantastic..!

I'm interested in the Yeti as I have one and i'm very interested in the body wrap.

Mark


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The deep, deep blue . Looks awesome Clark! I've got to get over there and pay you guys a visit soon!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

simply flippin awesome! Beutiful car that!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ohh yes!!! Sprint Blue at its finest! you'll know I already have a soft spot for sprint Blue clark! ;0


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great Colour....Stunning Car :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great, loving wolfs!


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning. Awesome work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Great colour and great work.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks very very nice, I really like it. 

You've done a brilliant job on it. :thumb:

It seems that it was in a similar state to my VXR before being detailed by Rob (Gleammachine).


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

very nice :thumb:


----------

